# 300 win mag Elk Round



## grocery_hunter (Jun 1, 2017)

I plan to do some hand loads in my 300 Win mag for my elk hunt this year. The four bullets I am interested in are the Nosler Accubond LR 190g or 210g, Hornady ELD-X 200g or 212g, Berger VLD 190g or 210g and the Barns LRX 200g. My question is….. What works best in your 300 win mag (Weight, Bullet and Powder type)?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

What distance do you plan on shooting? If it is 400-600 yards then those long range bullets are a waist of money in my opinion. 

A friend uses a 165 grain Barnes TTSX over 70 grains of RL17 at around 3200fps and drops it drops elk like you would a hot rock. He calls it his DRT round dead right there.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Barnes TSX 165 and a bunch of RL22 or H1000.


----------



## grocery_hunter (Jun 1, 2017)

My first goal is to get as close as possible in distance, 2nd goal is to take comfortable ethical shots. I normally practice 600 to 800 yards on a 15 inch steel target (Keep in mind this is not under presser and steel targets don't move) this acknowledge, I am most comfortable with a 200 to 500 yard shot when it comes to hunting.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Critter said:


> What distance do you plan on shooting? If it is 400-600 yards then those long range bullets are a waist of money in my opinion.
> 
> A friend uses a 165 grain Barnes TTSX over 70 grains of RL17 at around 3200fps and drops it drops elk like you would a hot rock. He calls it his DRT round dead right there.


165 grains at 3200 FPS? That is smokin. Those poor elk are dead before they even know what hit them....I wish my shoulder was in better shape...Has he ever had a round that didn't give him a full pass through on an elk at that speed?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

LostLouisianian said:


> 165 grains at 3200 FPS? That is smokin. Those poor elk are dead before they even know what hit them....I wish my shoulder was in better shape...Has he ever had a round that didn't give him a full pass through on an elk at that speed?


Not that I know of. He once took a 150 yard frontal shot at a small 5pt. The bullet came out just in front of the hips and kept on going.

But of all the animals that I have ever shot with a Barnes TTSX bullet no matter what the range was I have never recovered a bullet. My brother in law has recovered one after shooting a wounded elk at about 600 yards. It hit him in the head and was found on the other side under the skin. And this was with my .340 Weatherby shooting a 225 grain TTSX bullet. The bullet was a perfect mushroom and still weighted 218 grains.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Anything less than 200 grains won't kill an elk and if it does, you got lucky and should be considered unethical for even trying. :behindsofa:



That being said....I shoot elk with any good quality, bonded bullet ranging from 130gr up to 160gr depending on the rifle I have with me. I do not own a rifle that has 200gr projectiles available for it.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

KineKilla said:


> Anything less than 200 grains won't kill an elk and if it does, you got lucky and should be considered unethical for even trying. :behindsofa:
> 
> That being said....I shoot elk with any good quality, bonded bullet ranging from 130gr up to 160gr depending on the rifle I have with me. I do not own a rifle that has 200gr projectiles available for it.


Thanks for making my day!!!-O\\__--O\\__--O\\__--O\\__--O\\__-OOO°)OO-8/--8/--*|*--*|*-


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I miss Karl with a post like this one.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Everyone says they miss Karl, but IMO Karl overplayed his hand and made it obvious that he was just a troll. You know who I really miss? .30-06 hunter. Does anybody remember him? I remember him always coming uncorked on people for "not using the search function" or "not reading the entire guidebook first." I remember him getting a handicap elk tag then boasting about how physically challenging his hunt was. That guy wasn't a played out troll, he was an outright nutter but very entertaining. However, he had good taste in hunting rifles as well as good taste in hunting rounds for that rifle. It's hard to argue with a 150 grain TTSX out of a .30-06!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It is always fun to bait the trolls. 

I am on one forum where a moderator will move a post to a thread that already had 400 responses and you will need to read through all of them to find a answer to your question. That along with typing in his answer the you should of used the handy dandy search function before you asked your question in capital letters in bold type. 

People like Karl just have a very opinionated idea of what people should use for hunting purposes and it is fun to play along with them to see just how far out there they will go. 

All I usually ask of hunters is to use a round that they can shoot accurately and kill the animal at a reasonable distance and know how to shoot that rifle.


----------



## Christine (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm currently using a 150 gr ttsx. Pushed by 72g of h4350.
I average 3293 fps at 45 degrees and 24.8inHg. 

I use that combo because my gun seems to like it. I've only shot two big cows and one deer with that load but they died quick. The deer was quartering towards me pretty good and it was pretty sloshy on the inside. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## grocery_hunter (Jun 1, 2017)

Thanks for the information, now I need to do some load testing and see which one is most accurate for my application.


----------

